# My son’s vintage Hawthorne build



## tylerw (Jan 19, 2019)

Thought I’d show you guys what my son has been up to. He’s 13 years old and has 3 or 4 classic bikes including a Stingray and a Tornado. This year for Christmas all he wanted was a tank bike.

Well my good friend @KrustyCycles happened to have this 24” Hawthorne in his huge stash and I scored it from him. Thanks again man. My son had the wheels rebuilt in no time and had a friend true them. He cleaned and greased bearings and picked out and bought his own tires. I threw a few parts his way out of my own parts stash.

Taking the old bike apart was a challenge. It probably hadn’t been on the road in 30-40 years. The stem had basically welded itself in the head tube. We tried for weeks to get it out and finally just cut it. It was the wrong stem anyway. I put up an ad in the wanted section and within minutes @danfitz1 offered to send me the correct stem, free of charge, because it was for my son. I tell ya, lots about the community on this site has restored my faith in humans.

So here he is. He’s named it “The Jackson Special” (after himself) and I’ve never seen him so committed or excited about anything, ever. Thanks to everyone that helped my son and I out along the way. [emoji3577]







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2019)

So awesome! Congrats to you and your son. So nice to see youngsters interested in preserving antiques and classics. Bike does look a bit newer tho. Chain adjuster angle looks more like late 40's or 50's...


----------



## tylerw (Jan 19, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> So awesome! Congrats to you and your son. So nice to see youngsters interested in preserving antiques and classics. Bike does look a bit newer tho. Chain adjuster angle looks more like late 40's or 50's...




Pretty sure it’s older? Dropouts facing backward???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2019)

tylerw said:


> Pretty sure it’s older? Dropouts facing backward???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



http://www.nostalgic.net/1950s-hawthorne




http://www.nostalgic.net/1950s-hiawatha-meteor


----------



## tylerw (Jan 19, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> http://www.nostalgic.net/1950s-hawthorne
> View attachment 935753
> 
> http://www.nostalgic.net/1950s-hiawatha-meteor
> View attachment 935754




Learn something new every day. We have all Schwinns besides this bike so I just don’t know them. Was told it was prewar. Had no reason to question that. I’ll change the details accordingly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 19, 2019)

All that matters is it's a great looking bike and your son should be damn proud. Thanks so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## szathmarig (Jan 21, 2019)

CWC made late 40's early 50's


----------



## ballooney (Jan 21, 2019)

Awesome read!  Thanks for sharing.  I experienced something similar with my 13yo son and refurbishing a '53 Schwinn these past few months...bikes are a great connector between a father and son/daughter.  Enjoy!


----------



## stoney (Jan 21, 2019)

Great bike and your son looks darn happy and pleased with himself, and he should be.


----------



## danfitz1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Well done Jackson. Nice to see some younger folks getting into the hobby.


----------



## Barto (Jan 21, 2019)

Wow, great job, cool way to connect!


----------



## Sven (Jan 21, 2019)

Very very cool. Congratulations and great team work between father and son.


----------



## Awhipple (Jan 21, 2019)

I love these stories!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Jan 21, 2019)

One sweet bike. Defiantly has "the look".


----------



## Phattiremike (Jan 22, 2019)

Sweet looking bike, I love the gum wall tires... it's great that your son has interest in the hobby at such a young age.   Did you tell him it's addictive, he may now need a part time job!


----------



## tylerw (Jan 22, 2019)

Phattiremike said:


> Sweet looking bike, I love the gum wall tires... it's great that your son has interest in the hobby at such a young age. Did you tell him it's addictive, he may now need a part time job!




He’s already addicted. At 5 years old he saved $250 to buy a Stingray. Last year he bought a ‘59 Tornado. I think I’m doing something right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catfish (Jan 22, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## anders1 (Jan 22, 2019)

Maybe he would enjoy his own CABE membership???


----------



## Boris (Jan 22, 2019)

tylerw said:


> He’s already addicted. At 5 years old he saved $250 to buy a Stingray. Last year he bought a ‘59 Tornado. I think I’m doing something right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




When are you going to let him know about the advantages of brake straps?


----------



## tylerw (Jan 22, 2019)

Boris said:


> When are you going to let him know about the advantages of brake straps?




Haha. What, no comment about the missing chain as well? If you read all the comments you’d see that he was 95% done in this pic. Yes, now it has a chain AND a brake strap. Everyone has to have something smart to say. [emoji23] Kidding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boris (Jan 22, 2019)

tylerw said:


> Haha. What, no comment about the missing chain as well?



Brakes are my department, chains are Vince's.
But seriously, it's great to see that he's carrying on the tradition and that he looks so happy and proud of his accomplishment!


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 24, 2019)

The bike looks great, those flying hearts sprockets are cool! Love the story and thumbs up to Jackson for the job he did.
Looks like he has about six months before he outgrows it...


----------



## Federated (Jan 27, 2019)

Great job! Very nice ride...


----------

